# In Progress



## Mikey (Nov 2, 2020)

Just started a couple of Japanese style kitchen knives.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 2, 2020)

Just a friendly notice; not sure if you are a professional or hobbiest, but this isn't the right location. There are sub forums dedicated to those two categories. This sub forum is for members to show their collection. Also, if you plan on selling these, you must meet the forum paid membership depending on what category you fall under, professional or hobbiest.

Jason


----------



## Mikey (Nov 5, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Just a friendly notice; not sure if you are a professional or hobbiest, but this isn't the right location. There are sub forums dedicated to those two categories. This sub forum is for members to show their collection. Also, if you plan on selling these, you must meet the forum paid membership depending on what category you fall under, professional or hobbiest.
> 
> Jason



ok, thanks for the info. being new, i'm bound to post incorrectly a time or two. and i gotta say, even though i have not tried to sell anything here, and have said that's not my intent, you guys sure are worried about that. Mike


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 5, 2020)

Mikey said:


> ok, thanks for the info. being new, i'm bound to post incorrectly a time or two. and i gotta say, even though i have not tried to sell anything here, and have said that's not my intent, you guys sure are worried about that. Mike


 Welcome and no harm intended. Not sure where you said it wasn't your intent or why you wrote us "guys" are worried about that. Just letting you know before it becomes an issue...a few have gotten caught up with it in the past. Like I wrote, just a friendly notice since I see you are a maker, and not a collector.


----------

